# Grange Reptiles - Southampton Reptile Night



## carpetman

Hey Everyone!

After the sucess of the last two reptile nights we have held we have now arranged the date for the next!

It will be on the 23rd June from 7.30 till about 10

Refreshments (soft and alcoholic) will beavailable to all and dependent on the weather and BBQ should be on the cards to!

Any questions please do not hesitate to PM me! :2thumb:

The address can be found on my sig, or link to ourwebsite


----------



## samroyal2

Definatly going to try and make this one as i missed the last one the first was good though.


----------



## eco_tonto

I am sure i will be coming along as i will be a member of staff by this point :lol2:

I will bring my tiger as well for cuddles as he is over his sniffles now! :2thumb:


----------



## Readeano

hi,

Could i come along? i am based in Southampton.


----------



## eco_tonto

Every one is welcome mate, come along and get involved


----------



## carpetman

Everyone is welcome!

No need to even ask!!!!


----------



## Readeano

awsome, well excited now. I was thinking of doing somethign like this but obviously it is already set-up quality. Where abouts is it mate?


----------



## eco_tonto

It is at the botley grange reptile shop


----------



## DaveAnscombe

Im not to far away  il pop down see whats going on


----------



## carpetman

Should you not be working dave?


----------



## eco_tonto

Your right i should be working jay, but as you have observed i am not :lol2: nor can i be bothered to do so, shouldnt you be working jay? Or are you hiding/ sleeping in the substrate again :whistling2:


----------



## carpetman

Fortunatly writing on the forums is part if my job! Hahahaha


----------



## Griffster

First one was really good- lots of friendly people. Missed the second one and in Cornwall for the third. So fingers crossed for the 4th then...!
Sorry I won't be there... I know it will be a welcoming night. Love the idea of a BBQ.


----------



## carpetman

no problem, hopefully there will be 4,5,6,7,8,9, etc....


----------



## xsmithx2

aww kool another one

yea ill prob be there. 

mite bring my chameleon again. lol


----------



## Seal

You had to hold one on my birthday didnt you!
And its my 18th!


----------



## eco_tonto

Just come to reptile night for your birthday, you will love it, drink, reptiles and women, what more do you want for you birthday! :lol2:


----------



## Readeano

hey guys well excited about coming, do we need to brign anything along?


----------



## Jason & Tara

Tara and I will both be there again, cant wait the last one was excellent.
See you there.: victory:


----------



## eco_tonto

Readeano said:


> hey guys well excited about coming, do we need to brign anything along?


Just yourself and a reptile if you have one you wanna show off mate, looking forward to seeing you there Jason and Tara! :2thumb:


----------



## herpzane

Yh im excited i couldnt make the last 2!:devil:


----------



## carpetman

Seal said:


> You had to hold one on my birthday didnt you!
> And its my 18th!


Like Dave said!!!

You cant miss it!!!!


----------



## Twiisted

We go away that day.. Dam yooooou!

I so want to come along, its 2 iv missed now


----------



## Readeano

eco_tonto said:


> Just yourself and a reptile if you have one you wanna show off mate, looking forward to seeing you there Jason and Tara! :2thumb:


 
I might leave it this time for bringing a rep n focus on getting to you bunch  hahahaha


----------



## carpetman

Readeano said:


> I might leave it this time for bringing a rep n focus on getting to you bunch  hahahaha


Fair enough, just come along and have a great eveining!:welcome:


----------



## DRD

im coming :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carpetman

Good man Desmond! make sure ou bring something more interesting than a royal this time:lol2:


----------



## boa_girl

*rep night3*

Iam coming to this one because i missed the last one so it should be a good night.

What to bring?????:lol2:


----------



## bikesfred54

missed the first went to the second and cant wait for the third.: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## DRD

carpetman said:


> Good man Desmond! make sure ou bring something more interesting than a royal this time:lol2:


darn you!!!

anyways it was my dad that wanted to bring the royal i brought the old bargin carpet python along with me!!!!!!!!

oh i no what i will bring that lovely £80 boa HAHAHAHA shame on you


----------



## eco_tonto

DRD said:


> darn you!!!
> 
> anyways it was my dad that wanted to bring the royal i brought the old bargin carpet python along with me!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh i no what i will bring that lovely £80 boa HAHAHAHA shame on you


I think this is turning in to a comp between Jay and Derren as to who owns the lamest brown snake..... its a tough call, Jay payed far to much for a lame brown snake (some weird childrens python), but derren has more of them..... i would hate to have to judge this one:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carpetman

nothing wrong with brown snakes! they rule! crotallus are nearly all brown, and they rock!


----------



## Herp breeder

im going to be there should be another good night great atmosphere and great people to talk to. :2thumb:. and jay dave's right get some better reps lol


----------



## eco_tonto

Herp breeder said:


> im going to be there should be another good night great atmosphere and great people to talk to. :2thumb:. and jay dave's right get some better reps lol


Awesome cheers mate, yeah jay, you have been told! :whip:


----------



## carpetman

was my point not fair tho dave!!!!!!


----------



## eco_tonto

yeah but you dont keep any Crotalus sp. tho do you Jay! I didnt say all brown/ brownish snakes are lame, i said the brown snakes you own are lame :Na_Na_Na_Na:, get an atrox and then you wont own all lame brown snakes, you will have an awesome one! :2thumb:


----------



## DRD

haha this is great nd jay does have a point dave!!


----------



## shonny

bump! woohoo im def there..wudnt miss it for the world!:snake: x x x


----------



## lizardloverrach

are royals lame brown snakes too? if so i dont think i'll be coming :whistling2:


----------



## eco_tonto

lol nah royals arnt lame brown snakes, with all the different morphs now being produced they are a lame snake that comes in a multitude of patterns and colors! :lol2:

And Derren, Jay has no point at all, i didn't say all brown snakes are lame, i said the ones you and jay keep are lame, there are quite a few awesome brown snakes. Mini lame brown pythons arnt in that list tho!


----------



## lizardloverrach

eco_tonto said:


> lol nah royals arnt lame brown snakes, with all the different morphs now being produced they are a lame snake that comes in a multitude of patterns and colors! :lol2:
> 
> And Derren, Jay has no point at all, i didn't say all brown snakes are lame, i said the ones you and jay keep are lame, there are quite a few awesome brown snakes. Mini lame brown pythons arnt in that list tho!


well mine are normals so i guess they are lame :Na_Na_Na_Na:
may i ask what spectacular delight you are bringing then? :whistling2:


----------



## eco_tonto

Either a Jayapura green tree python, a meruke green tree python or a 100% het albino tiger retic who is soft as butter!

I am a firm believer that the only persons opinion whose matters when it comes your own reptiles is yours, some people hate chondros coz there nasty but i love them! i dont get Jay and Derrens loves of little lame brown snakes but such is life lol :lol2:

Any ways we all need to start sum where, isn't that right Derren :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eco_tonto

:mrgreen:


----------



## carpetman

Dave you are supposed to be encouraging people to com not putting them off!

STOP IT!!!!!!!! :lol2:


My snakes rule, better than boring green snakes!:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

Ok i will be nice to every one


----------



## lizardloverrach

eco_tonto said:


> Either a Jayapura green tree python, a meruke green tree python or a 100% het albino tiger retic who is soft as butter!
> 
> I am a firm believer that the only persons opinion whose matters when it comes your own reptiles is yours, some people hate chondros coz there nasty but i love them! i dont get Jay and Derrens loves of little lame brown snakes but such is life lol :lol2:
> 
> Any ways we all need to start sum where, isn't that right Derren :Na_Na_Na_Na:


very flash eh!? love a GTP oneday they are stunning :mf_dribble:
i'll just trot along with my brown snakes and stand at the back :lol2:


----------



## herpzane

I may have to bring my cresty!


----------



## eco_tonto

lizardloverrach said:


> very flash eh!? love a GTP oneday they are stunning :mf_dribble:
> i'll just trot along with my brown snakes and stand at the back :lol2:


Lol cool, i like pretty animals, so green tree's float my boat, you should def get some one they tho, there amazing snakes, really odd behavior for a boide! 

Will see you there no doubt, i will be the fat bloke with a beard and either a) chondro b) retic or possibly c) my owl again
:2thumb:


----------



## DRD

eco_tonto said:


> Either a Jayapura green tree python, a meruke green tree python or a 100% het albino tiger retic who is soft as butter!
> 
> I am a firm believer that the only persons opinion whose matters when it comes your own reptiles is yours, some people hate chondros coz there nasty but i love them! i dont get Jay and Derrens loves of little lame brown snakes but such is life lol :lol2:
> 
> Any ways we all need to start sum where, isn't that right Derren :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Darn it :devil:

never mind lol 

will see all you guys there, oh and dave stop with the green trees its really rubbing it in :devil: I WANT ONE


----------



## lizardloverrach

eco_tonto said:


> Lol cool, i like pretty animals, so green tree's float my boat, you should def get some one they tho, there amazing snakes, really odd behavior for a boide!
> 
> Will see you there no doubt, i will be the fat bloke with a beard and either a) chondro b) retic or possibly c) my owl again
> :2thumb:


owl please! 
i will be the small blonde one with a lame brown snake :Na_Na_Na_Na: or a dwarf pastel boa (dont tell me their lame too......)


----------



## carpetman

DRD said:


> Darn it :devil:
> 
> never mind lol
> 
> will see all you guys there, oh and dave stop with the green trees its really rubbing it in :devil: I WANT ONE


well stop buying royals then! you would be able to afford a chrondro then!!


----------



## eco_tonto

lizardloverrach said:


> owl please!
> i will be the small blonde one with a lame brown snake :Na_Na_Na_Na: or a dwarf pastel boa (dont tell me their lame too......)


lol......whats the point of a dwarf boa, its not like normal boas get that big :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just messing nah i like boa's there nice snakes :2thumb:


----------



## griffin

can we bring animals to sell dude?


----------



## alan1

i'm gonna stick with royals - nothin else matters (i can see an arguement startin !!!)... 
maybe, just maybe, i'll haf to bring a PIED along - to convert all you NON believers...
see you all there... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eco_tonto

I will run it by the boss but bringing rep's to sell shouldn't be a massive issue.

As for the pied........ its still a royal, just a horrificly over priced one! You could have got one hell of a chondro for what a pied costs :Na_Na_Na_Na:! Bring a pied tiger retic and i would be impressed:lol2:

Am looking forward to seeing every one, the herps they bring and having a good chat (especially as there is going a be a raging morph debate! lol) 

Thanks all!


----------



## alan1

ECO TONTO... using YOUR OWN WORDS, a pied tiger retic would "still only be a retic"...:blah:
at least the pied royal is "out there" and "available" (at a high price, agreed)...
so, where's this special retic then, eh??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

see all ya on tues (prob without the pied)


----------



## carpetman

Dave, told you before! stop winding people up you are supposed to get people coming to reptile night! not putting them off!


----------



## eco_tonto

There is no "only" when it comes to retics (possibly with the exception of dwarfs, lol), and any one who keeps or has kept retics will know exactly what i am talking about :whistling2:

I don't think pied retic's have been bred in captivity yet, however they are in existence (so i am told), so there will be a tiger form sooner or later (assuming the same dom, co dom rules apply as in royal pied genetics i guess)

Royals will always be royals, and your right AND i fully agree, regardless of pattern or color, a retic will always be a retic......... but thank god 

And Jay, i am being nice! It is friendly banter with every one! :2thumb:


----------



## snakemad123

i agree a royal could never compare to the god of snakes ! retics rule


----------



## alan1

was'nt "the god of snakes" called Medusa ??? 
or was it just "a bad hair day" for her ??? :roll2:


----------



## snakemad123

not to sound hypocritical but i own royals aswell, but to look at a calico retic next to any royal no contest


----------



## alan1

in that case, i can throw paint around better than "god" can...

seriously tho, retic's aint my thing...

its a good job we all like different things... if we didnt, we'd all have the same everything...:zzz:


wey hey, just got my "citizenship"... does any paperwork come with that?


----------



## snakemad123

lol you only get citizenship if you like retics lmfao


----------



## eco_tonto

alan1 said:


> was'nt "the god of snakes" called Medusa ???
> or was it just "a bad hair day" for her ??? :roll2:


"The Medusa was the daughter of Phorkys and Keto, the children of Gaia (Earth) and Okeanos (Ocean). She was one of the three sisters known as the Gorgons. The other two sisters were Sthenno and Euryale. Medusa was the only mortal out of the three. She was once very beautiful and lived far in the north were the sun didn't visit. Being very curious, she wanted to see the sun, and asked the Goddess Athena for permission to visit the south. Athena refused to allow her to visit. The medusa got angry and dared to say that Athena hadn't given her permission because she was jealous of her beauty. that was it! Athena was angered and punished her by turning her hair into snakes and cursing her by making her so ugly that who ever lookes at her eyes would turn into stone."

Wooo busting greek mythology! Your right, it takes all sorts! Some people like corn snakes! :lol2:


----------



## snakemad123

i like meerkats and ponies too


----------



## alan1

bloody hell ECO TONTO... that lot ALMOST makes me wish i went to school...

yeah, some people keep RATS as pets !?! my snakes think they're "meat wedges"...

tbo, i've always "admired" most/all of "god's creations" (not bible bashing ere)... 
you just gotta love the natural world...


----------



## eco_tonto

Yeah given there are some pretty amazing animals out there!


----------



## snakemad123

lmao u kids


----------



## alan1

kids????????... yep, i still go on the swings if i'm pissed...


----------



## snakemad123

haha me too


----------



## carpetman

: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


Six days to go

Woooo Hooooo


: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:
​


----------



## kmlc

Of course i will be there. looking forward to it.
xx


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> Of course i will be there. looking forward to it.
> xx


I can't recall inviting you miss Katy! :lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder

shud be good night hopefully weather looks good for the barbecue:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

dont forgt to join our facebook page for regular updates

Grange Reptiles | Facebook


----------



## eco_tonto

carpetman said:


> I can't recall inviting you miss Katy! :lol2:


And you told me off about being mean to people! :devil:


----------



## herpzane

yay i can definitely make this one. Should be good too.


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> And you told me off about being mean to people! :devil:


I am allowed to be rude, its my thread!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kmlc

carpetman said:


> I am allowed to be rude, its my thread!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



and i'm allowed to kick you in the face, yes?



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DRD

kmlc said:


> and i'm allowed to kick you in the face, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip: you been told there lol


----------



## carpetman

kmlc said:


> and i'm allowed to kick you in the face, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whatever floats your boat!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samroyal2

carpetman said:


> Whatever floats your boat!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You cant argue with a woman so do as shes says and avoid a beating lol.

Also i am going to be at this one doubt i'll bring anything though.


----------



## carpetman

I can try and argue!:lol2:

Never gonna win tho:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto

Only if it is a round house kick would have been my reply, nothing says "u.v been put in your place" like a round house kick to the face :lol2:


----------



## samroyal2

carpetman said:


> I can try and argue!:lol2:
> 
> Never gonna win tho:lol2:


Your arguing with a woman even if your right you wrong :lol2:


----------



## snakemad123

ill be there guys , few retics in tow , tiger , mainland and albin lav  might let the blood make and appearance possibly


----------



## kmlc

snakemad123 said:


> ill be there guys , few retics in tow , tiger , mainland and albin lav  might let the blood make and appearance possibly



will be good to see you again Jim!
:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

Only three days to go now! :2thumb:

And the weathers looking great for a BBQ : victory:


----------



## jonodrama

looking forward to tuesday. nice shop jay.


----------



## DRD

1 day to go woop!


----------



## emasmad

*rep meeting*

hiya i was just wondering if you could tell me all the info by privete msging me as im very intrested we have a variety of reps and more on the way see pics on profile, can u buy reps at the meeting or is it just a meeting for rep owners etc love ema


----------



## eco_tonto

Derren i feel you should really change you banner to 

*"Specialising in Lame Antaresia"*

or 

*"Specialising in Lame Brown Snakes"

:lol2:
*


----------



## Alex M

Let me know when the next one is Dave, and i'll see you there 

Al


----------



## DRD

eco_tonto said:


> Derren i feel you should really change you banner to
> 
> *"Specialising in Lame Antaresia"*
> 
> or
> 
> *"Specialising in Lame Brown Snakes"*
> 
> *:lol2:*


 
NOPE!!!!!!!!!

dont start or ill set jay on ya :lol2:

you know what he is like for brown snakes


----------



## eco_tonto

DRD said:


> NOPE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dont start or ill set jay on ya :lol2:
> 
> you know what he is like for brown snakes


Set Jay on me?! last time Jay went near me he ended up on his back side a few times times and aquried a broken tooth! You would be better off setting a royal on me! (love you Jay!)

Will keep you posted alex, would be good to have to along and catch up!

See every one tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## DRD

eco_tonto said:


> Set Jay on me?! last time Jay went near me he ended up on his back side a few times times and aquried a broken tooth! You would be better off setting a royal on me! (love you Jay!)
> 
> Will keep you posted alex, would be good to have to along and catch up!
> 
> See every one tomorrow! :2thumb:


 
oh so thats how he broke his tooth

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

erm im stuffed then lol


----------



## kmlc

my god, i can positivelly smell the testosterone from here...
it's like smell-o-vision


but for the pc


----------



## ninnipoo

99.9% we'll make it:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

eco_tonto said:


> Set Jay on me?! last time Jay went near me he ended up on his back side a few times times and aquried a broken tooth! You would be better off setting a royal on me! (love you Jay!)
> 
> Will keep you posted alex, would be good to have to along and catch up!
> 
> See every one tomorrow! :2thumb:


I do believe it was mikey that caused the damage my tooth, and in my defence when you put me on my arse i was about 12 beers ahead of you!:lol2:


----------



## snakemad123

lol anyone wanna give me a lift there from portsmouth


----------



## carpetman

the portsmouth/london waterloo train stops at botley which is half a mile from the shop! if that helps!


----------



## snakemad123

lmao would you bring a 13ft retic on a train lol


----------



## kmlc

snakemad123 said:


> lmao would you bring a 13ft retic on a train lol


good way to get a seat


----------



## herpzane

Anyone going tomorow night that wants a cheap 30x30x45 exo terra setup let us know. Drop me a txt on 07779489174 if im not online.

cheers


----------



## carpetman

snakemad123 said:


> lmao would you bring a 13ft retic on a train lol


Fair enough!


----------



## herpzane

Did i hear something about a free Barbecue too lol?


----------



## samroyal2

snakemad123 said:


> lmao would you bring a 13ft retic on a train lol


Do it there would be loads of space for you and the retic once people see what you got or they'll just chuck you off the train lol.


----------



## carpetman

herpzane said:


> Did i hear something about a free Barbecue too lol?


yes you did! 

over 18 only tho :lol2:


----------



## carpetman

that was a joke

if you did not get that

:welcome:


----------



## herpzane

Thought you were serious for a sec there! Should be a good night,. Ive never been to the grange. Im hoping its as good as everyone says.


----------



## carpetman

its better:lol2:

I take it ross has told you plenty about it?


----------



## herpzane

Yh ross has told me lots about it. Hes a great guy int he. i think he enjoyed working with you.


----------



## eco_tonto

carpetman said:


> I do believe it was mikey that caused the damage my tooth, and in my defence when you put me on my arse i was about 12 beers ahead of you!:lol2:


Mikey inflicted the damage on my command, this is true, however the putting you on your arse part was pretty accurate! 12 beers ahead of me?! You couldn't drink 12 beers Jay! I think you will find we were about the same! 

Rematch tomorrow?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

As for smelling the testosterone, you love it Katy! :lol2:

See every one tomorrow!!


----------



## carpetman

Yeah I reckon he does, its a real laid back job!


----------



## herpzane

Oh right lol. keep me in mind for weekends yh. i really need part time work as collection is growing lol


----------



## eco_tonto

herpzane said:


> Oh right lol. keep me in mind for weekends yh. i really need part time work as collection is growing lol


Dont say that, Jay will try and get rid of Cave! :lol2:


----------



## herpzane

Doesnt bother me lol i need work. But seriously keep me in mind. Im a hard worker and will work for the shittiest wage lol


----------



## eco_tonto

Tub of crickets and a couple of mice?? :lol2:


----------



## carpetman

Its reptile night day

See you all tonight!!!

:welcome:


----------



## herpzane

Yh will be there! Maybe gettin a male T.apoph. (im up nice and early see, another great reason to employ me) lol


----------



## eco_tonto

See every one tonight! :2thumb:


----------



## Readeano

see you all tonight thinking of bringing my 7 month old Bosc


----------



## herpzane

Does it definitely start at 7:30?


----------



## DRD

only a couple of hours 2 go


----------



## beguana

:O I only just found out  
Ill be sure to come at some point: victory:


----------



## Jason & Tara

*Grange Reptile night*

Once again a fantastic night was had by all, thanks to everyone that turned up (96) I think was the count so its getting bigger every month. 

Thanks to all the Staff and the poor suckers roped in to help.:whip:

Can't wait for the next one.:2thumb:


----------



## herpzane

Was a vary good night. I have to say the guys that work there do an outstanding job and is definitely worth paying a visit. Puts other rep shops in the area to shame. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## ninnipoo

Thanks to grange reptiles for an awesome evening, really enjoyed the animals and meeting everyone. Will be coming next time and bringing some of our own along. Thanks again, nice to meet those who came too and be able to put faces to the names.
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Frasereptile

Man that was great, i will defo be comeing again, i saw loads of people off here


----------



## eco_tonto

Pleased every one had fun, will chat to Jay over the next few days and we will get the next one sorted out. Great turn out, thanks to every one for coming and showing support. :2thumb:


----------



## carpetman

Hey Everyone

Thanks to everyone who made it last night, best one yet and hopefully they will keep getting better each time!

The photos from last night are all uploaded to our facebook page now so can be viewed by following the link below!

Thanks again!

Login | Facebook


----------



## blondi

Was a good evenin huh!! Good to chat to ya Dave,Paul thanks for being head chef and neil, cheers for the beers..
P.s who was the girl in black next to me all evening lol


----------



## Readeano

sorry guys i missed it was going to come and then something came up, look forward to the next one.

Does anyone or does grange have any CWD babys for sale?


----------



## kmlc

was an excellent night, bravo Mr Allen et al
met some right characters 

:2thumb:


----------



## kmlc

i think we should hire a bouncy castle next one


----------



## sparker

And a shed load of KY...........


----------



## kmlc

sparker said:


> And a shed load of KY...........



haha totally! 
or do Old Skool - paddling pool.....
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sparker

Dinghy full of ice cream? HMMMMMMM.......


----------



## Jason & Tara

sparker said:


> Dinghy full of ice cream? HMMMMMMM.......



:lol2: That would be fun !!!!


----------



## kmlc

blondi said:


> P.s who was the girl in black next to me all evening lol


that really whittles it down!! black is a popular color of choice


----------



## blondi

The girl in the last few pics,black dress holding the pepsi can..if any one knows her ask her to pm me lol,neil you have to know lol


----------



## eco_tonto

blondi said:


> Was a good evenin huh!! Good to chat to ya Dave,Paul thanks for being head chef and neil, cheers for the beers..
> P.s who was the girl in black next to me all evening lol


Dave as in me? If so was nice chatting to you to! Who am i talking to? I must have forgotten to ask your forum name :blush: my bad!


----------



## carpetman

That was katy! KMLC on here


----------



## Jason & Tara

Jay, I have sent a couple of pic's to you by email, please feel free to use them if they are any good.


----------



## kmlc

blondi said:


> The girl in the last few pics,black dress holding the pepsi can..if any one knows her ask her to pm me lol,neil you have to know lol


i think that was me possibly? :blush:


----------



## carpetman

Readeano said:


> sorry guys i missed it was going to come and then something came up, look forward to the next one.
> 
> Does anyone or does grange have any CWD babys for sale?


yes we have babys for £35


----------



## blondi

carpetman said:


> That was katy! KMLC on here


in touch cheers,


----------



## carpetman

Thanks everyone for coming the next one is organised now you can find the details on the link below

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...les-july-southampton-reptile.html#post4184635


----------

